# Dog sitting service lancashire



## loopyloulancs (Jun 12, 2010)

A home from home while you are away!

All needs catered for

Your pet treated as part of the family, rural farm location.

£10 a day £5 a day per additional dog.

Walking and feeding service avaliable PR3 postcode and surrounding areas.

Please call for a chat!


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

PR3 includes Scorton and Fulwood which are miles apart. Where are you?

Are you insured?


----------

